# puncture aspiration tonsillar abscess



## vkratzer (Jul 29, 2010)

Can we use I&D tonsillar abscess (42700) if the physican does puncture aspriation.  I'm assuming not, but the physician is using this code for a needle aspiration.

Thanks

Vicky K


----------

